# Switch SL ltd.



## Marc T. (16. Juni 2004)

HI,

jeden Tag hier im Forum, jeden zweiten bei bikeaction auf der Homepage und jetzt stolper ich übers RM/RF Forum hier auf der Seite, kann ein Feierabend schöner sein   

Ich habe gehört dass es ein Switch SL limited geben wird bzw. gibt, nach der verzweifelten Suche im Netz ohne Erfolg, gibts denn Bilder und Infos ?

Gruss Marc T.

@phil, danke für deinen Support vor dem Kauf meines Rockys!


----------



## Phil Claus (16. Juni 2004)

Hallo Marc,

vielen Dank für Deine netten Worte, ich schätze mich glücklich, dass ich Dir helfen konnte.

Bezüglich des Switch SL: Es wird eine Limited Edition geben, die aber erst im Frühjahr 2005 erhältlich sein wird. Die ersten Entwürfe werden wir auf unserer Hompage vorstellen, sobald diese uns zur Verfügung stehen.

Take care


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marc T. (16. Juni 2004)

Hi,

dank dir Phil! Kurze Frage noch, gab es 2003 ein Switch limited in Teamfarbe, also rot/weiss?

Danke und Gruss,
Marc


----------



## bang kenobi (16. Juni 2004)

Hi...

bin zwar nicht direkt angesprochen, aber vorhin bei ebay hierüber gestolpert - sieht nach 1.5 Steuerrohr aus, oder ?


----------



## Marc T. (16. Juni 2004)

HI,

dank dir, aber das ist ein Grund für meine Frage    Mich interessiert halt noch wann der Rahmen genau rausgekommen ist und wieviele es gab. Alle meine Suchen im Netz zeigen nur dass Grau/Weisse ltd. 2003. 
Und verzeiht die Entgleisung, aber das ist der schönste Rahmen der mir jeh begegnet ist und bin stark am Überlegen.

Marc T.


----------



## krankedbiker (16. Juni 2004)

Hi Marc

soweit ich weis wurden 2003 von den ltd Modellen Switch, Slayer und ETS-X70 jeweils 50 Stück in den Teamfarben gebaut. Von dem Flow gab es soweit ich weis nur 1 Rahmen, und der gehört einem hier außem Forum.

Ich finde es auch schade das diese Lackierung nicht Standart bei allen Bikes ist wie bei dem Element TSc. Das ist auch meine absolute Traumfarbe. Leider ist das Switch ind der ltd-Lackierung meistens so teuer.


----------



## Phil Claus (17. Juni 2004)

Hallo Marc T. und Kranked Biker,

das Switch Ltd. in der Team Lackierung (Red/White Maple Leafs) war in einer limitierten Anzahl von 50 Stück in 2003 mit dem 1.5" Steuersatz erhältlich. Gemäss den mir vorliegenden Informationen sollte die Firma Schindele noch einige dieser Rahmen besitzen. Die genaue Anschrift findest Du in unserem  Dealer Search Tool - click here.

Viel Glück, Marc T. und schicke mir ein Photo, wenn Deine Suche erfolgreich war.


----------

